# 6 New Opi For Sephora Nail Polishes



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...098568:9770530

Look at the top 6 polishes, love the yellow one.


----------



## concertina (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooo, I'm with you!! That creamy buttercup is awesome...I wonder how pigmented it is...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

Great colors!!! My toes will love those...Like the yellow too


----------



## concertina (Feb 20, 2009)

^^Tish, I love your Dominatrix Kitty!! She is FIERCE!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 20, 2009)

ive been on the hunt for a nice yellow so im definitely getting that one!


----------



## Sharkster (Mar 3, 2009)

No Sephora in the UK yet but OPI do a good yellow called 'Need Sunglasses'. It's just twice the price of the Sephora OPI shades!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not really sure about these. I like the regular OPI much better than OPI for Sephora, the regular ones have the pro-wide brush and apply much smoother. I also have never seen a yellow polish that suites my skintone. I guess I should just come in terms with the fact that I cannot wear yellow


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 4, 2009)

I started out with 3, then wound up buying the whole collection, lol! Here they are:

w/ flash:





(L-R): I'm Wired, Techno Girl, Access 24/7





Hi Def, IM Beauty, Lost Without My GPS

Altogether, now...:




Techno Girl, Hi Def, I'm Wired, IM Beauty, Access 24/7, LWMGPS

w/ out flash


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 5, 2009)

OOh - I am wearing I'm Wired right now!  It's bright and makes me think of summertime!!!  I love it!


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 13, 2009)

Bright vivid colors seem to be really picking up steam. Check out China Glaze summer colors too.  They are gorgeous!


----------

